# Riverpro at Morse Mill



## SPACECOWBOY (Jun 26, 2013)

This was last weekend on Big river Morse Mill stage 3.58 starts slow gets better 1/2 way.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hel7NN_jDk8


----------



## Genius (Jun 26, 2013)

Needless to say...very cool !


----------



## SPACECOWBOY (Jun 26, 2013)

> Needless to say...very cool !



Thanks I love the Big river cant wait till it gets to normal height, about 3.00 even.


----------



## Jim (Jun 26, 2013)

That was awesome man! Love that boat.


----------



## SPACECOWBOY (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks I'm gonna be filming more, just got a Gopro hero and still trying to figure all the settings out.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Jul 3, 2013)

How far upriver did you run? I've only run up about 4mi from Morse Mill ramp. I'll need to run up farther next time I go.


----------



## bulldog (Jul 3, 2013)

Nice vid!!


----------



## SPACECOWBOY (Jul 3, 2013)

I have ran all the way to brownsford but usually I run to bridge at hi way y about 7 miles .


----------



## tnriverluver (Jul 3, 2013)

Really nice Video!!! Looks like a fun place to run and a fun boat to be able to run it with. Your camera placement does a great job of accentuating the boats turning abilities.


----------



## Brian J (Jul 3, 2013)

What would really be cool is a vid of a run downstream from Morse Mill................... :shock:


----------



## 405z06 (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks for the video, I have never been above Morse Mill and wondered what the river looked like. Last year I did a float in a canoe from Morse Mill to Cedar Hill to scout for smallies. Basically, if there was a section of bank with natural boulders, you would usually catch at least one fish. Unfortunately, those sections of river with boulders were few and far between. 

I spend most of my time floating on other Ozark streams, but I try to do something on the Big at least once a year. I watched most of your video and didn't see a whole lot of good looking smallie habitat. Do you smallie fish in this section? What are your thoughts?


----------



## SPACECOWBOY (Jul 9, 2013)

> Thanks for the video, I have never been above Morse Mill and wondered what the river looked like. Last year I did a float in a canoe from Morse Mill to Cedar Hill to scout for smallies. Basically, if there was a section of bank with natural boulders, you would usually catch at least one fish. Unfortunately, those sections of river with boulders were few and far between.
> 
> I spend most of my time floating on other Ozark streams, but I try to do something on the Big at least once a year. I watched most of your video and didn't see a whole lot of good looking smallie habitat. Do you smallie fish in this section? What are your thoughts?


 The river was 1ft high there ,I do fish for smallmouth almost every weekend the thing is you have run from good spot to good spot. The part I fish is 18 mi long it would be one hell of a float.My wife caught a 20" small out of there 3 weeks ago.


----------

